

Falldown Game in less than 1K of Javascript - othello
http://js1k.com/demo/757

======
jacquesm
The falling down one didn't respond to the keyboard for me :(

This one is very nice:

<http://js1k.com/demo/434>

I love these little demos, they're going to be an amazing resource for anybody
that wants to learn how to program in a fun way. 1K of code, a bit of time to
figure out what makes it tick.

Food for lots of code hungry children worldwide!

~~~
othello
Thanks for the feedback! What browser/OS did you play it on?

~~~
jacquesm
Ubuntu 9.10, firefox 3.5.6

------
binarymax
Looks good, quite addictive! As long as we are showing off js1k games here is
my submission: <http://js1k.com/demo/688>

It runs nicely on my machine (especially with chrome/safari), anyone care to
give some feedback? cheers.

~~~
peregrine
They hang out along the edges, otherwise cool concept. Maybe have some more
colors?

------
user24
There's about a day left on the js1k competition deadline, so there's still
time to knock an entry together :D

------
marktucker
I like that -- one of my favorite TI-83 games. Here's my js1k entry (-:

<http://js1k.com/demo/283>

------
barrydahlberg
Nice work. Runs quite well in a small FF window which suprised me with the
glow you have going on.

~~~
othello
Thanks ! It's actually really smooth in Chrome, Opera and Safari even in
larger windows.

It's as if Firefox was rescaling the canvas without hardware acceleration.

------
raquo
Still playable even when the ball goes offscreen!

